# Adding 08 Upfitter switches



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I need help with installing the upfitter switches in my super duty. I have the switches in place but first thing i need to know is where the harness is located to plug into the back. Im told that its under the driver side but cant find anything. I have also read that I need to buy the harness but the dealer says its in the truck. 

Also, where is a good place to tie into a keyed ignition source under the dash? When i installed my speakers I tied it into the back of my radio but i don't want to do that again. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

BTW, ive yet to have any of the ford diagrams be helpfull for us.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/q117.pdf

make sure you use the 2008 diagram


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I have that diagram but can't seem to find it at all. Was wondering if anyone had any experience on doing this.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I added them on my buddies 2010 and the harness that the Upfitter harness plugged into was right above the break pedal. Only thing I couldn't use was the stock "GROUND" spot, I had to extend the ground wire and put it somewhere else.

Other than that no problems what so ever..


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

So you do need to buy the harness to plug into it. I did see an empty plug above the pedals.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Elwer Lawn Care;1123391 said:


> So you do need to buy the harness to plug into it. I did see an empty plug above the pedals.


The truck side harness should be there already, I just took the Upfitter side harness and plugged the two together, made a ground wire and done.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

ok my dealer was saying that the wire was there that plugs into hte back of the switches but i need a wire to go from the switches to the factory plug


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

well after a half hour of no luck at the ford dealer, i went to a friends how that works for ford and got it figured out. Went back with a part number and i do need the harness so we willl wait for that to come in and hopefully i can figure it out from there.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Elwer Lawn Care;1123480 said:


> well after a half hour of no luck at the ford dealer, i went to a friends how that works for ford and got it figured out. Went back with a part number and i do need the harness so we willl wait for that to come in and hopefully i can figure it out from there.


OMG, I thought you had that, the kit my buddy bought off e-Bay had that harness on it already, that is why I was saying just plug the two in, my apologies....


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Its ok, i was able to gather that i needed that. See, when i purchased my truck used this year i wanted them to come down a little more on price but they wouldn't so i told them to throw in what i needed for the switches but ya they screwed me on that deal. But Thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Need anything else, just let me know, this is my 4th SD, loved them all !! I've done strobe installations, stereos, AMPS, you name it electronic I've probably done it...lol


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

The wiring came in yesterday ($90), the relay box is in a stupid place but everything is up and working. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Elwer Lawn Care;1127337 said:


> The wiring came in yesterday ($90), the relay box is in a stupid place but everything is up and working. Thanks for the help.


Fun to find huh? (Behind the glove box.)


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Acually now, the relay box gets mounted to the left of the brake pedel, way up to. Wire plugs into an empty plug above the gas pedel. I think the "behnind the glovebox" was were it was in previous years trucks


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Elwer Lawn Care;1127598 said:


> Acually now, the relay box gets mounted to the left of the brake pedel, way up to. Wire plugs into an empty plug above the gas pedel. I think the "behnind the glovebox" was were it was in previous years trucks


Hmmm, I'll have to check that out in the 2010 we just got. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Behind glove box, early years, 2008-2010 above and left of the break pedal..


----------

